

Producing Open Source Software: The Book - petercooper
http://producingoss.com/

======
ecspike
For my year of the Google Summer of Code(2007), they gave signed copies to all
the students. This should be required reading for all CS students IMHO.

------
jfriedly
PDF download link is broken. It looks good though!

EDIT This link works: [http://webyes.com.br/wp-
content/uploads/ebooks/book_producin...](http://webyes.com.br/wp-
content/uploads/ebooks/book_producing_oss.pdf)

------
skrebbel
Well, that's demotivating. I always thought that producing OSS was a matter of
hadcking something awesome and putting it on github with a nice readme.

Turns out you have to read a 300 page book first.

